# Bbd!!!!!!!!



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I got my gobbler this morning about 10:15am. 19.50 lbs. with 1" spurs and a 9" beard. I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work!!! Let's hear how it went down...which county? The colors on that thing are awesome


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice gobbler. Congrats!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome bird. Congrats!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice bird C!!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the turkey bird buddy


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice bird there. Congratulations


----------

